# CAO Brazilia Gol! Cigar Review - Tasty but not great construction



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm a newbie but I love the darker richer smokes. This one really hit the spot, love the big aroma and taste. It did go out once half way thru, a...

Read the full review here: CAO Brazilia Gol! Cigar Review - Tasty but not great construction


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Smoke another one...I think you got a bad stick...the 2 Brazilia's I have smoked ROTT, the construction was impeccable. I think you got it right on the money for the flavor.


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

I smoked two I had high hopes but I didn't enjoy it, pitched it out the window about 2/3rds of the way through.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I found the wrapper to be very thin and damaged easily. It was delicious but left a horrible aftertaste in my mouth and my clothes and hands reeked....worse than they normally do after having a cigar.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The Brazilia Line is a very good line but they need rest..trust me here. Yes, they are good ROTT at time but only because of the quality of the tobacco..let it rest for at least 6-9 months and you'll be buying these by the box.


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

Cigary said:


> The Brazilia Line is a very good line but they need rest..trust me here. Yes, they are good ROTT at time but only because of the quality of the tobacco..let it rest for at least 6-9 months and you'll be buying these by the box.


I bought mine from a local B&M I'll have to ask how long he's had em! I was really excited but they just tasted "meh"


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

xBOBxSAGETx said:


> I bought mine from a local B&M I'll have to ask how long he's had em! I was really excited but they just tasted "meh"


That was my thoughts exactly when I first had any CAO brand cigar and soon learned that these need time in the humidor to "ripen" and now I'm a fan of their cigars. To me it was like smoking a cigar full of hot air..little or not taste and certainly nothing to brag about...now when I see them on sale I buy em up.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I enjoy the brazilias flavor, however their quality control has been suspect (in my experience). Half of them I have smoked have had major wrapper issues. They were from 3 seperate orders so it wasn't just 1 messed up box either.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

The wrapper on these is fragile. It's a good stuck to use a punch with instead cutting. If your cutter is dull, you can really wreck up the wrapper fairly easily. I also find that they smoke and taste MUCH better at lower humidity...60-65%. If you're smoking them at 70%+ (like most B&M humidors), you're missing out on most of the flavor.


----------

